# My setup (for now)



## kimbo

​Black anodized Reo Grand (Alexandra) with a Derringer coiled at 0.8 ohm single 26g 2mm ID, with DIY Berry, Vanilla,Custard and menthol mix 18mg

Dovpo Forever 20 watt with my Rose coiled at 1.4 ohm 2mm ID 28g @ 9watt with Bombies Tiger Style 18mg

For me this is were it is at

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver

Nice setup @kimbo

The REO with the derringer looks so cool!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie

Very nice!

So you reckon custard and menthol actually works then?
I would never have thought that.


----------



## kimbo

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Very nice!
> 
> So you reckon custard and menthol actually works then?
> I would never have thought that.


 Not @Rob Fisher kinda menthol, just a nice coolness works very well. Dont know if it will go with plain custard but with the fruitiness from the berries it works

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kev mac

kimbo said:


> View attachment 26704​Black anodized Reo Grand (Alexandra) with a Derringer coiled at 0.8 ohm single 26g 2mm ID, with DIY Berry, Vanilla,Custard and menthol mix 18mg
> 
> Dovpo Forever 20 watt with my Rose coiled at 1.4 ohm 2mm ID 28g @ 9watt with Bombies Tiger Style 18mg
> 
> For me this is were it is at


Got my eye on the derringer ,how's building on it?

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Marzuq

Your reo is stunning @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin

The Reo looks stunning. Care to share the diy berry recipe with in the Diy thread ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo

kev mac said:


> Got my eye on the derringer ,how's building on it?


One of the easiest atty's to build on. With those big post holes you can almost coil it with your eye's closed


----------



## kimbo

Raslin said:


> The Reo looks stunning. Care to share the diy berry recipe with in the Diy thread ?


@Raslin i mix in the reo bottle so it is drop of this two drop of that, shake and go 

Vanilla - 2 drops
Custard - 3 drops
menthol - 1 drop
Mixed berry - 10 drops
Fill up with my 18mg 35/65 PG/VG mix
Shake and vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------

